

GPU Apps For Webkit, Firefox: First WebCL Demos Arrive - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8261/products/gpu-apps-for-your-browser-first-webcl-demos-arrive

======
jensnockert
You don't need to run it on a GPU, just getting secure native execution on a
CPU via WebCL makes it probably one of the most disruptive technology that is
in the pipeline right now.

Kudos to the first person that can decode h264 in realtime via WebCL in a
browser.

